# The Ultimate Guide to Killer Abs!



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Indeed it does. Lots more. Eventually, you’ll accept that fact and fold up the ab roller-rocker-slider-cruncher absthing and toss it under the bed. Twenty years of hanging out in some of the world’s most hard-core gyms has revealed the definitive, foolproof method of finding and keeping your abs. But you won’t find any of this [...]

*Read More...*


----------

